# Toy castle..



## Capt Lightning (Jan 24, 2022)

During the Christmas hols, my elder daughter and I built this toy castle from cardboard and scrap wood.  It is painted pink which is traditional for castles in Scotland.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 24, 2022)

how really, really neat...


----------



## Gaer (Jan 24, 2022)

You built that?  it's WONDERFUL!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2022)

It's not quite as pink as this in real life.. but this is Cragievar Castle in Aberdeenshire, Scotland... there's apparently another 2 castles in Scotland painted with a pink hue...

_John Smith painted the whole house in cream at first with the new harling. 


But, later, Forbes and Smith both agreed they wanted to add a pigment that resembled granite to the castle. The result was a beautiful pink colour!


People have been amazed by this curious castle for centuries, even Queen Victoria herself! 


She lived around 20 miles away in Balmoral Castle and decided to pay an unannounced visit with Prince Albert. The family wasn’t home, so they let themselves in!


I bet the staff were not expecting that… She famously said it was a “strange and curious old castle”.

https://thirdeyetraveller.com/where-is-the-pink-castle-in-scotland-craigievar-castle/

There are more than 1,000 castles in Scotland....I was born in one.. 
_


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 24, 2022)

Nicely done, Capt and Capt's Daughter!

Here's a lighthouse my sister made me out of cardboard, wood, sand, and little shells (slightly out of focus, as usual)>>>


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 24, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> _There are more than 1,000 castles in Scotland....I was born in one.. _


Really?  Had it been converted into a hospital?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 24, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> Really?  Had it been converted into a hospital?


Jeeze, I hope so.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> Really?  Had it been converted into a hospital?


yes, part of it.. during the war and for a few years afterwards...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 24, 2022)

Pink castles...wow.  Your castle is very cute Capt. Nicely done.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Jeeze, I hope so.


LOL..why do you hope so ?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 24, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> LOL..why do you hope so ?


Because otherwise, I assume your mom would have been in the midst of a tour.

Not necessarily a bad thing, I guess.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Because otherwise, I assume your mom would have been in the midst of a tour.
> 
> Not necessarily a bad thing, I guess.


lol..well most of the Castles in the Uk don't belong to her Maj...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 24, 2022)

The term castle generally refers to a fortified 'tower house' rather than a military establishment.  They were mostly owned by land owning families and were at most built for defensive purposes.

Here's another pink castle, fairly near me in the village of Fyvie.    Across the main road from it is another pink tower house.



Here's another, Braemar castle.


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 31, 2022)

So breathtakingly beautiful.


----------

